
President Trump Proposes Violent Game Regulations - bdz
https://www.rollingstone.com/glixel/news/president-trump-proposes-violent-game-regulations-w517037
======
CM30
Again?

Seriously, why do games keep becoming a scapegoat for stuff like this?

Not only is there zero evidence that video games cause violence at all
(indeed, the data would point to it being negative, given the decrease in
violent crime at the same time as the increase in video game violence), but
there are literally hundreds of factors and media forms that are far more
connected to violence. Why do these people still not focus on the real issues
relating to guns and mental health issues and law enforcement failures and
inequality and political/religious extremism? Why don't they seem to target
music/TV shows/films/books/sports with as much as disdain, given hardcore fans
of those have actually hurt or killed people in the past? And why does it seem
that (somewhat sadly) both political sides in certain countries seem to show
disdain towards the artform?

What more do these people need to move on and blame something else? Or
actually address the real issues here?

~~~
klez
> Why don't they seem to target music/TV shows/films

The article touches on this too. So yes, they do.

------
klez
I would agree if people playing those same videogames in other countries did
go on killing sprees at the same rate as in the US.

~~~
josho
Republican policy strikes me as devoid of data. During the election I really
tried to understand their policy positions. But failed to find reasoned or
rational arguments for their positions.

~~~
paulddraper
Uh huh. And what is your data?

(1) IDK what the parent precisely meant by "killing sprees", but there are
statistics for acts of terrorism. And the US is hardly exceeds the norm.
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Number_of_terrorist_incident...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Number_of_terrorist_incidents_by_country)

For example, even sticking to first world Western nations, in 2015 the UK had
3x the terrorism incidents and France had 4x the terrorism deaths as the US.
(Note the US has over twice the population of these other two counties
combined).

(2) FWIW the American Psychology Association says "The research demonstrates a
consistent relation between violent video game use and heightened aggressive
behavior, aggressive cognitions, and aggressive affect and reduced prosocial
behavior, empathy and sensitivity to aggression."

Abscribing this idea to lazy Republicans is wrong.

~~~
pjc50
"Killing sprees" refers to mass shooting incidents such as at Stoneman Douglas
High School.

These aren't counted in those statistics, which makes them highly misleading -
they _just_ refer to "terrorism", which is political and exactly the sort of
thing to be completely unrelated to video games. The majority of those deaths
in France in 2015 were from the Bataclan incident carried out by ISIL.

~~~
paulddraper
Mass shootings is pretty arbitrary. It doesn't really matter if you die by
bullet, car, or bomb.

------
jrnichols
It didn't really sound like he proposed changes to the ESRB system or
anything, but what he said is true. At least in my years, i've felt like games
have become more violent, along with media/film/tv.

but i'm still not convinced it has any role in school shootings.

it seems like he's looking at different things instead of trying to focus on
one thing. which before would have been "ban guns."

------
pjc50
I wonder what the pro-Trump gamer groups are going to make of this.

~~~
CM30
As someone who's talked to people on the far right in the video game
community, the general response is that while they agree with Trump on some
things, they heavily disagree in regards to his attitudes about video games,
and dislike right wing 'moral guardians' trying to control them.

Their attitude to what causes shootings and other violent crimes is basically
the same as the left with one exception; they feel guns generally don't cause
the issue whereas mental health issues, politics and poor law enforcement
procedures do.

Source: Various people on sites like Gab.

